# New Website - Post what you see from home!



## viewfrommyhome (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

We are very new to the scene but we're trying to introduce a new photo-sharing website.

View From My Home | Photo-sharing what you see outside your home!

Viewfrommyhome.com is a photo-sharing website which users share what they see from their home. It can be from a house, apartment, condo, or anywhere else! Users can then view, rate and comment other photos. Our hopes is that everyone can share a glimpse of their everyday life all around the world!


We need everyones help! Please upload your photos and spread the word!

Thanks!


----------



## LuckySe7en (Aug 26, 2010)

#1 Why would you limit your photo sharing to just home pics?  Most people shoot photos outside their home rather than inside.
#2 Choose a different website name.  viewfrommyhome sounds bad.  Almost sounds creepy.
#3 Photobucket...nuff said.


----------



## viewfrommyhome (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for your critiques.  We are trying to get outside photos of where you are located, and not inside your home.  We understand that this is an idea that might not catch on but we want to try it out.


----------

